# AMD Heat sink fan problem.



## sukesh1090 (Aug 22, 2011)

guys 2-3 days before i bought the system which is in my siggy.the fan on the heat sink runs at a speed of 5000-6000RPM @ temperature 45C when i will be there in BIOS.i have chosen PWM as the smart fan control option.because of such a high RPM it makes a whole lot of nice,i feel like i am under a truck engine..Is ther any way to reduce its speed?
BTW will the TIM takes some time to get settled after installation?as i am seeing some temperature drop of 3-4C from yesterday to today night.


----------



## ArjunKiller (Aug 22, 2011)

Control the speed of your fan with SpeedFan and check if your mobo bios has any fan features.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 22, 2011)

i will try speedfan tomorow.my mobo has got three smart fan control option,
1]Auto
2]Voltage
3]PWM
 when i set to auto it mostly runs above 5000RPM,if i set to voltage it runs at 6050RPM whole day,if i set it to PWM it varies according to temp from 3500-5000RPM.
Thank you.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 23, 2011)

That stock HSF has ridiculous high rpm which is the reason of the noise i recommend u to get a cheap TX3


----------



## topgear (Aug 24, 2011)

^^ the fan is sniping high because of overheating - this is posted by the OP himself
*www.thinkdigit.com/forum/cpu-motherboards/145492-processor-over-heating-problem.html
So if reinstalling the stock HSF with good TiM does not solve this he better get a TX3.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 24, 2011)

^Exactly.. this was one of the reasons why I ditched Phenom II's stock HSF & went for Cooler Master TX3... Get it bro, it's worth every penny..


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 24, 2011)

i reapplied tim guys but still system gets heated up to 70-73C while running prime 95 just for 10Min.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 24, 2011)

guys look like i found the solution.i decreased the V core from 1.4 to 1.25 and the temp decreased to 62 after 15 min of prime 95 test.i will see if i still can lower the v core and get a stable system.for now it is stable.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 24, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> guys look like i found the solution.i decreased the V core from 1.4 to 1.25 and the temp decreased to 62 after 15 min of prime 95 test.i will see if i still can lower the v core and get a stable system.for now it is stable.


that is just a temporary solution will not lowering the default vcore affect performance/stability on full load as others suggested get a TX3


----------



## hellknight (Aug 24, 2011)

What's the TDP rating of your processor? And, what's the idle temperature now? Please post the exact results.. A CPU-Z screenshot along with SpeedFan would help..


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 24, 2011)

my processor tdp is 125W.here is the pic of the cpuz and hwinfo.


----------



## quad_core (Aug 24, 2011)

There is very little you can do in this case. Apart from maintaining proper ventilation , you need to invest in after market CPU cooler, if that noise is bothering you and if you CPU is overheating. The stock HSF for this CPU and x6 , suck!!

and yea, please change that frontech PSU


----------



## hellknight (Aug 24, 2011)

First of all, the TDP is 125 W.. secondly, you've overclocked it to 3.4 GHz, last but not the least it's running at full speed.. *The temperature of 42 D is normal.. you should select balanced mode in the power profiles. It should underclock the processor when not in use, just make sure the minimum processor usage state is 5% (it is in most of the cases)*

I had a Phenom II 720 BE & it reached 42 even here in Himachal when I overclocked it, when I used to run 3D mark and other benchmarks, it used to touch 70 Degrees.. So, it is normal.. If you're very concerned about the temperature, then you should get a Cooler Master Hyper TX3..


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 24, 2011)

@ op i am also having the same proccy like u with stock cooler but not OCed. I ran P95 one day to see the temp reading. it ran for two hrs.(see the start time & system time).


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 24, 2011)

^^can you tell me your temp as it is not clear.
here is the pic after running prime95 for 1 hour.now it idles @ 38C after i changed its power profile.btw if it tends to heat that much then why don't they provide better cooler.and also their optimum temp is less than all other proccys.


----------



## hellknight (Aug 24, 2011)

@Op 38 C is good.. besides, where do you live, what is the room temperature & which case are you using?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 24, 2011)

i live in udupi, Karnataka.room temp may be around 25-28C.the case is a crappy frontech one.i played assassins creed for about 2hr and the max temp was 55C.2cores loaded full and other two @ 75%.thank you.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 25, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^can you tell me your temp as it is not clear.
> here is the pic after running prime95 for 1 hour.now it idles @ 38C after i changed its power profile.btw if it tends to heat that much then why don't they provide better cooler.and also their optimum temp is less than all other proccys.



CPU     52
MOBO  43
HDD    40
CORE   56

CPU FAN              6308
REAR EXHAUST    1891
SIDE INTAKE        1214

VCORE1  0.00V
VCORE2  1.62V
+3.3       1.15V
+5V        5.08V
+12V      16.32V


To what power profile you have changed it?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 25, 2011)

> VCORE2 1.62V


do you want to kill your processor?
i just dragged the speed setting slide in cpu overdrive.now its set at min-800MHz and max-3400MHz.and i guess the value at your +12V rail is way too high.


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 25, 2011)

^^AFAIK VCORE1 IS CPU VOLTAGE & VCORE 2 isRAM VOLTAGE.Correct me if i am wrong.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 25, 2011)

then why is vcore1 shown as 0.00V? 

i run my X4 635@1.20-25V. below it, system gets highly unstable.


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2011)

I think he have used speedfan or some other ( or OLD  version ) temp monitored app and that's why it showed the vcore incorrectly.

@ avichandana20000 - what temp monitoring app you have used ? Can you post the volt readings from bios.


----------



## Tech.Masti (Aug 26, 2011)

=OFFTOPIC=
can anyone tell me TX3 price....


----------



## topgear (Aug 26, 2011)

around Rs. 1150-1250


----------



## avichandana20000 (Aug 26, 2011)

started a new thread in cpu/motherboard as this is SUKESH's thread.


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 26, 2011)

guys isn't it 212+ is lot better than TX3 though it costs 0.6k more.somewhere i saw a comparison between those two and 212+ was way better than other coolers used for the review but tx3 was just able to overtake the stock cooler by negligible margin.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 26, 2011)

i think you are talking about Hyper212, not 212+. tx3 is more like a stock cooler replacement.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 26, 2011)

@OP if u r willing to spend 2K then there r better coolers that we can suggest like this

CPU COOLER WITH 120MM BLACK FAN


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 26, 2011)

^^the cooler is from which company?
and today's prime 95 40 min result after adding two more fans to my cabby.


----------



## topgear (Aug 27, 2011)

Now your temps looks really cool - 55c under load is within safe zone 



sukesh1090 said:


> guys isn't it 212+ is lot better than TX3 though it costs 0.6k more.somewhere i saw a comparison between those two and 212+ was way better than other coolers used for the review but tx3 was just able to overtake the stock cooler by negligible margin.



If TiM can be properly applied and with 2 120mm fans Hyper 212+ performs really well and is far more better than TX3.



Sam said:


> i think you are talking about Hyper212, not 212+. tx3 is more like a stock cooler replacement.



no buddy - he is talking about Hyper 212+ which costs 0.6k more than TX3 - The Original Hyper 212 ( which I have ) costs more than 2k and it is not available anymore AFAIk - with it these days my cpu won't even cross 40c under load


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 27, 2011)

sukesh1090, buy an CM Hyper 212+ 
That cooler will give you best value for monney, but that is without any LED fans. If look of a cpu cooler is a concern to you then you can always replace those fans with LED fans.


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 27, 2011)

sukesh1090 said:


> ^^the cooler is from which company?



That was  zalman CNPS10X extreme
::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions :::


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 27, 2011)

^^ Never heard of any product from that company. How are they? Any good reviews?


----------



## sukesh1090 (Aug 27, 2011)

^^wow didn't hear zalman?its a nice company.and that cooler looks and performs better than 212+.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 27, 2011)

^^ hmm, that sounds good.  It's bout time for me to look at some reviews of the products from zalman to get more info about them & their build quality.


----------



## coderunknown (Aug 27, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ Never heard of any product from that company. How are they? Any good reviews?



you haven't heard of it cause its presence in India is really less. but major presence in US.


----------



## d6bmg (Aug 28, 2011)

yes, that is the main reason obviously. We, all tend to see everything over the internet which we see by ourselves inside our living environment and this case is not an exception.


----------



## topgear (Aug 28, 2011)

Zalman makes CPU and GPU cooler along wityh may other products and this is a re·nown company

I first saw their this type of cpu cooler ( image below ) and still the CPU cooler design is very unique and I think this is the only company which makes cpu coolers based on this design 

*i1-news.softpedia-static.com/images/extra/large/zalman-cooler-large.jpg

here's their website :
::: Zalman, leading the world of Quiet Computing Solutions :::


----------



## mithun_mrg (Aug 29, 2011)

d6bmg said:


> ^^ hmm, that sounds good.  It's bout time for me to look at some reviews of the products from zalman to get more info about them & their build quality.



have a look at this this really competes d14 but priced at about 3.6 in prime
Zalman CNPS 9900 MAX review


----------

